# Lighting S4 stairs??



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't often get to see 1:1 locos pass by me, much less after dark, but I'm pretty sure I've seen engines that lighted their steps (is there a more railroady term for them?). My USAT S4 has a hole at the top of the steps at each corner of the engine and I'm thinking it'd look good to light 'em up.










There's lots of room behind these holes to put a cheap white LED. I might be able to find some sort of "lens", but not a big deal if I don't. Could even simplify the wiring by having them on all the time; I doubt they'd be noticeable in daylight.

Is that what these holes are for?

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

if you put a light there it won't shine down and won't catch the other stairs. 

I'd guess that hole is not for that purpose on the prototype. 

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh.

Uh, yeah, I knew that.

Rats.

JackM

Gotta wonder what they're for.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually a switcher will have a light to illuminate only the bottom step so that trainmen can safely board during switching ops. They can often be found under the second step or mounted off to the side on the loco's frame. 

I've worked on an S4, but I do not remember what the hole was supposed to be used for. If I were to guess, I would say its just another place to hang onto when you're switching cars. You'll often stand on the bottom step holding onto the railings for short moves. I don't think there were step lights on the loco I worked, but I'm sure it has been done! 

I would probably drill a hole centered under the second step to mouth the light...that way the light luminates the step below, but the led wouldn't be seen directly.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

You will see a couple of different lights on locomotives. The first light is a step light (lights up the steps) that is usually in the inside top corner of the steps. It's a simple 72 volt bulb (all bulbs are 72 volts I have no idea why?) with a safety cover (like a drop light). The other light that you will see on some locomotives is a truck light. It's on the engineers side, right underneath the window. This again is a single 72 volt bulb. Truck lights, and step lights serve different purposes, although on some new locomotives they only have step lights. A truck light lights up the area directly underneath the truck, so that when you are starting your train at night you can see if your moving or not. The only times that I really used the truck light was when I was stopped on the mountain grade in the middle of the night. Open the window, and stick your head out! It's really hard to start a train on mountain grade w/o any lights. 
I've installed a simple truck light on one of my GP9's. All I did was wire in a grain of rice (or wheat) bulb into the lighting circuit. I drilled a hole in the frame right above the truck, ran the wires through, and soldered it up. Simple project that added a lot of detail. And when I run at night, it shines a visible (but not to bright) light on the ground. I think a LED would be too bright, unless you lowered the voltage quite a bit. 
If you want a picture let me know, and I'll take one. 

Craig


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas! 

I have the day off today and my other projects are all waiting for something to arrive before I can finish, so I think I'll look at tricking out my S4. I probably have all the parts I need. 

JackM


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have seem some with lights under the catwalk in the area of the trucks. 

Isn't that so they can see if the ground is moving at night ? 

JJ 


PS I think the Railroady Term for them is......" Anti Clumsy engineer illumination Device "


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, 
Posted By bnsfconductor on 15 Jan 2012 09:03 PM 
The other light that you will see on some locomotives is a truck light. It's on the engineers side, right underneath the window. This again is a single 72 volt bulb. A truck light lights up the area directly underneath the truck, so that when you are starting your train at night you can see if your moving or not. The only times that I really used the truck light was when I was stopped on the mountain grade in the middle of the night. Open the window, and stick your head out! It's really hard to start a train on mountain grade w/o any lights.


Truck lights are very common to see at night. Craig


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

You need step lights for the S4. While not very common on Alco switchers like the S4, step lights have been used on switchers.


Take a look at this narrow gauge test diesel with step lights (circa mid 1950s) 


Note the step light in the red circle:











Here is a drawing of an HO scale casting of the typical step light:











Unfortunately I don't know of any manufacture who makes this type of step light housing in any G scales (1:32, 1:29, 1:20.3). But it probably wouldn't be too hard to carve out of wood or plastic.


----------

